# Nano slide does not lock open with empty magazine



## caplanner (Jan 9, 2015)

Have a nano that I purchased in March. Noticed during last trip to the range the slide is not locking open after the last round is fired. 

Any idea what the issue may be? I have cleaned the gun thoroughly. I am trying to find out whether there is something I can do or is it time to send it to Beretta. 

Thank you.

Mark


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

• Are you certain that the slide lock was replaced correctly, after the cleaning?
• Does this happen with all of your appropriate magazines? Or only with one of them? One may have dirt in it, or a weak spring.
• Are your magazines also completely clean, inside? If the magazine follower does not rise smartly, it may not properly trip the slide lock.


----------



## SteamboatWillie (Jan 24, 2013)

You mention that this happened at the range. 

Try this. Clear the pistol. Now check again to be certain it's cleared. :mrgreen:

With the mag still out, close the slide.

Now insert an empty mag. Pull the slide fully to the rear. Does it lock back? If so, you may be touching the slide carch lever with your shooting grip.

Only other tests - next time at the range, shoot one-handed with left hand (assuming you're right handed). If it locks back, it's your two-handed grip. If not, perhaps slightly underpowered ammo.

Hope you figure it out.


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

I checked my wife's Nano, looking for ideas. As you know, the Nano does not have a slide release lever. So, the operation depends on the magazine follower pushing a spring loaded tab that fills a gap in the slide when the magazine and chamber are completely empty. This can be observed by looking at the top of the magazine follower and the slide gap. Only a couple of things would prevent this from happening. It should be easy to narrow the problem to a magazine or the gun itself. Good luck.


----------



## SteamboatWillie (Jan 24, 2013)

Ah sorry, thats right, uhhhh never mind...


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

TurboHonda said:


> I checked my wife's Nano, looking for ideas. As you know, the Nano does not have a slide release lever. So, the operation depends on the magazine follower pushing a spring loaded tab that fills a gap in the slide when the magazine and chamber are completely empty. This can be observed by looking at the top of the magazine follower and the slide gap. Only a couple of things would prevent this from happening. It should be easy to narrow the problem to a magazine or the gun itself. Good luck.


Somewhat off-topic, but I'm curious now. If there is no release lever, how DO you lt it slide forward when you're all finished at the range? A mag-drop would likely damage the mag as it went, surely? Or is it a question of "hold slide back, drop mag, release slide?"

Thanks, I hope.


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

SailDesign said:


> Somewhat off-topic, but I'm curious now. If there is no release lever, how DO you lt it slide forward when you're all finished at the range? A mag-drop would likely damage the mag as it went, surely? Or is it a question of "hold slide back, drop mag, release slide?"
> 
> Thanks, I hope.


The Nano is a great concealed carry gun. No safety. No mag release. Both sides smooth and clean. A trigger that can only be pulled on purpose.

When the last round is fired, the slide remains retracted. The slide can be released by having either no magazine or a magazine with at least one round in it. Then it's simply pull back and release. (or ease it forward)

I tell my wife that it's as simple as a stapler.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

TurboHonda said:


> The Nano is a great concealed carry gun. No safety. No mag release. Both sides smooth and clean. A trigger that can only be pulled on purpose.
> 
> When the last round is fired, the slide remains retracted. The slide can be released by having either no magazine or a magazine with at least one round in it. Then it's simply pull back and release. (or ease it forward)
> 
> I tell my wife that it's as simple as a stapler.


Thanks!


----------

